# 

## seven

Witam
Chciałbym spróbować położyć samemu kafelki. Jakie powinienem sobie kupić na początek narzędzia ? Co będzie niezbędne ?

----------


## rrmi

szlifierka katowa , kielenka , grzebien , miszadlo do kleju , poziomica

dla podniesienia wygody i jakosci pracy -maszyna wodna  z ruchomym stolem , mieszadlo z prawdziwego zdarzenia , poziomica leserowa profesjonalna , 

zycze powodzenia , napewno Ci sie uda   :Lol:  
jakiekolwiek pytania w trakcie -smialo  :Lol:

----------


## seven

a oprócz szlifierki katowej to czym można przycinać najlepiej glazure i terakote ?
A te maszynki do cięcia( takie podłużne- sorry ale nie znam nazwy fachowej   :oops:  )-co o nich sądzicie, warto taką kupić. A jak tak to na co zwracać uwagę ?

----------


## Wowka

> szlifierka katowa , kielenka , grzebien , miszadlo do kleju , poziomica
> 
> dla podniesienia wygody i jakosci pracy -maszyna wodna  z ruchomym stolem , mieszadlo z prawdziwego zdarzenia , poziomica leserowa profesjonalna , 
> 
> zycze powodzenia , napewno Ci sie uda   
> jakiekolwiek pytania w trakcie -smialo



Dodałbym do tego conajmniej 50% więcej kafelek niż wychodzi z obmiaru powierzchni. 

*Skoro pytasz o podstawowe narzędzia to wynika z tego, że jesteś w tych sprawach "zielony".* 
Zatem radzę przede wszystkim przyjrzeć się fliziarzowi podczas pracy, nabyć przynajmniej podstawowe wiadomości w tym zakresie. Poznać kilka fachowych "knifów". Potem możesz zaczynać. 
Tylko czy się to Tobie opłaca? 
Narzędzia kosztują, twój czas także (tym bardziej, że będziesz go potrzebował więcej niż wprawiony fliziarz). Większe straty materiału są nieuniknione a efekt pracy może być niezadawalający.

----------


## seven

Mimo wszystko chciałbym spróbować.   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

Rodzaj maszyny do ciecia zalezy od rodzaju plytek , do zwyklych moze byc ta jak mowisz_ podluzna_ , do marmuru i granitu napewno nie .

poszukaj w hipermarkecie takiej taniej wodnej maszynki , sa dobre dla poczatkujacych fachowcow , ok 300 zl

i kup  rzeczywiscie plytek troche wiecej , bo bedziesz mial na poczatku ciecia pewnie jakies straty

pamietaj , ze wazne jest rozplanowanie calosci , pierwsza plytka jest najwazniejsza , bo reszte kladziesz do niej
probuj , to nie jest trudne , 
moj 16 letni syn to potrafi

----------


## seven

> Rodzaj maszyny do ciecia zalezy od rodzaju plytek , do zwyklych moze byc ta jak mowisz podluzna , do marmuru i granitu napewno nie .


Przecież nie będę się uczył  ciąć na marmurach czy innych granitach.
Nie będę także kładł tych płytek w kuchni czy łazience, tylko w garażu albo piwnicy. Nowych także nie będę kupował tylko wykorzystam te co mam.

Chciałem tylko się dowiedzieć co jest dobre do cięcia płytek (glazury i terakoty)
Za inne rady serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## rrmi

prosze bardzo, jak klopot dopadnie , pytaj  :Lol:   :Lol:  
z marmurem tez sobie poradzisz 
pozniej oczywiscie  :Wink2:

----------


## greg5

Rozplanuj ścianę - bez wklejania wąskich pasków.
przy podłodze idealnie równa i wypoziomowana listwa 
krzyżyki 
reczna maszynka do cięcia - tania a do amatorskiego cięcia wystarczy [powoli a bezpiecznie]
paca zębata 
szpachelka
wiertarka z mieszadłem
Było kiedyś takie pisemko "zrób to sam" wg. niego ułożyłem 2 łazienki i nawet fachowiec nie znalazł usterek  , a więc do dzieła .

----------


## invx

jesli plytki sa szkliwione, gladkie, taka raczna, z koleczkiem, prawdobodobnie je przetniesz (zlamiesz). jesli nieszkliwione, niedajboze z faktura, nie masz szans. Warto zainwestowac w taka mala pilarke z tarcza diamentowa do plytek. Bardzo dobre/tanie sa firmy DEDRA, w jakims markecie typu Castorama/Obi powinni to miec. Bo nawet jesli plytki sa takie ze uda sie je zlamac, to:
- nie zlamiesz waskich paskow, a takie sa niekiedy potrzebne
- nie wytniesz z plytki ksztaltu figury wkleslej
- wiecej plytek zepsujesz   :Wink2:  
tak ze naprawde warto w taka maszynke stolowa zainwestowac (tylko nie TOPEX, czy TOYA  :Evil:  lub inne podobne)

jezeli plytek masz naprawde niewiele, to od biedy mozesz je ciac zwykla szlifierka katowa z zalozona tarcza diamentowa (najlepiej wieniec ciagly). Wystarczy ze natniesz pre mm od gory, reszte zlamiesz, i potem wyrownasz. Maszynka tarczowa, bedzie tez niezbedna jesli bedziesz ukladac plytki na kant. CZyli zamiast szkaradnych listew zwanych "flizowkami" scinasz dwie plytki pod katem 45o. Na takiej malej maszynce stolowej, ciezko bedzie od razu sciac idealnie do 45o. i niezastapiona okaze sie szlifierka katowa, z zalozona tarcza z papierem sciernym, od biedy przy miekich plytkach da sie i dobrym pilnikiem, doszlifowac   :smile:  

Co do dalszych potrzebnych narzedzi:
- napewno packa zebata do rozprowadzania kleju, w zaleznosci od wielkosci plytek, z odpowiednio dobrana wielkoscia zebow
- napewno szpachelka,   :Wink2:   narzedzie mozna powiedziec uniwersalne. Przyda sie do nakladania kleju, tam gdzie zebata niesiegniesz, jak i do czyszczenia plytek z zaschnietego kleju, jak i do wielu innych czynnosci
- Dobry pojemnik do mieszania kleju, najlepiej plastikowy, ale wytrzymaly, aby nie trzeba go bylo myc z resztek kleju, a jedynie nastepnego dnia konkretnie obstukac mlotkiem. Raczej do tego sie nie nadaja takie czarne pojemniki z hipermarketu, zbyt slabe. Kiedys mieszalem w takim mieszanke na wylewke, to przy przemieszczaniu - peklo   :ohmy:   Kumpel dawniej produkowal pianke krylaminowa, i tam jeden z skladnikow byl w takich beczolkach, z tego obciolem gore, i jest zaj**ste. Mozesz w to walic mlotkiem z cales sily nie peknie   :smile:  
- Mieszadlo, napewno tak kosztuje grosze, a naprawde usprawnia prace, przyda sie takze do innych rzeczy jak np. mieszanie farby. Ale mozna i kawalek drutu, odpowiednio powiginac, i tez napewno wystarczy   :Wink2:  
- Poziomica - i tu jest problem z dobra poziomica, przez swoje rece przerzucilem juz kilkanascie, i wszystkie po jakims czasie blednie pokazuja   :Evil:  Ale bez poziomicy to ani rusz. W zasadzie im dluzsza lepsza, abys mial leksza kontrole nad plaszczyzna
- Packa gumowa do fugowania - JEsli masz wieksza powierzchnie napweno sie przyda, choc mozesz i uzyc kawalka wykladziny PCV, czy innej gumy.
- Krzyzyki dystansowe - Bardzo dobre sa takie, co od razu maja kontrole poziomu, sa dluzsze, lepiej wykonane, znacznie poprawiaja komfort pracy, i wyciagnac jest tez je latwiej. Jak sie z gory patrzy, to taki krzyrzyk, nad nik koleczko, i taki precik do gory wystajacy   :big grin:  
- kliniki do poziomowania, tez sie przydaja, mozesz je zastapic, wystruganymi wlasnorecznie, np z zalapek   :smile:  
- Listwa startowa, jesli ukladasz na scianach, zaczynasz od drugiego rzedu odolu, czyli od listwy startowej, jest to nic innego jak prosta deska, czy profil metalowy. Jezeli nie masz nic pod reka, mzoe to byc profil C, do robienia stelazy z GK. tylko prosty, a zdazaja sie krzywe   :Wink2:  
- Moze sie tez przydac mlotek gumowy, do dobijania plytek - LEKKIEGO - bo jak za mocno dowalisz pekna. Jako zastepstwo, moze byc trzonek, zwyklego mlotka (najlepiej aby byl z plastkiu-gumy)
- skrzynka dobrego piwa   :Wink2:  

i to chyba tyle ...    :smile:

----------


## Wojty

A u mnie obylo sie bez zadnych kątówek, wodnej maszynki, laserowych poziomic itp  :big grin: 

Milam tylko:
zwykla poziomice 
pozyczoną maszynke do cięcia kafelek (wygladala na taka najtansza  :wink:  )
grzebien
centymetr
mieszadlo do kleju z wierkarka 
gumowa packe do kladzenia fugi (nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa)
krzyzyki i kliny
klafeki, klej do kafelek, fuge i wode  :big grin: 

Aaaa i meza do pomocy, ktory jak pielegniarka przy stole operacyjnym podawal mi szybko narzedzia  :big grin: 

No i udalo sie !! Wszystko wyszlo równo, zaden kafelek nie zniszczyl sie (musze jednak przyznac, ze mimo ze byly to kafeki podlogowe to byly dosc miekkie). Dodatkowo trzeba zaznaczyc, ze kaldlam kafelki na bardzo nietypowym podlozu - na deskach podlogowych (przez 2 miesiace szukalam odpowiedniego kleju na podloza sprezyste). 
No i dzila !! Od tego czasu minelo juz 3 lata i zadn kafelek nadal nie pekl i fuga nie wypadla. 
Niektorzy mowia ze poszlo mi to lepiej niz fachowcowi, ktory kladl nam kafelki w lazience - kafelki cial tylko katowka, przez co 10m kafelek kald przez 1,5 tygodnia (nie mowiac ile bylo pylu w domu od tej katówki   :Evil:  )!! A fuga po 2 miesiacach zaczala wykruszac sie.


Seven - na poczatek radzze przypatrzec sie jak to roba "fachowcy", a potem zacznij od kaldzenia kafelek w mniej reprezentacyjnych miejscach, np kotlownia, garaz itp  :big grin: 

Powodzenia

----------


## seven

> Seven - na poczatek radzze przypatrzec sie jak to roba "fachowcy", a potem zacznij od kaldzenia kafelek w mniej reprezentacyjnych miejscach, np kotlownia, garaz itp


Właśnie jestem na etapie "obserwacji" i wydaje mi się, że to nie jest takie trudne dlatego chciałem się podszkolić także w praktyce. Glazury mam kilkanaście metrów (starej) i miejsce w garażu i w piwnicy się na nią znajdzie.
A co do cięcia terakoty to znajomy kafelkarz także polecał mi pilarkę o której pisał wyżej Invx. Jakie jeszcze byście polecili pilarki tego typu ?

----------


## SylwekW

No ja dołączam do grona zamierzających samemu położyć glazurę. Mam przyzwolenie żony (z  wyjątkiem salonu  :Smile:  chęci i sporo miejsc do pierwszych prac zanim wejdę z bardziej reprezentacyjne miejsca  :Smile: 

Szlifierki kątowe już kupiłem - pierwsze ich użycie to cięcie dachówek (ceramicznych, twardych) - sprawdziły się.

----------


## kasiaR

Czy to prawda, że do gresu polerowanego (60cm x60cm) należy stosowac specjalne silikonowe fugi??? Czy glazurnik cos wymyśla??Dodam,że ten gres ma być na najmniejszej szerokości fugach, prawie bez fug.Glazurnik stwierdził,że do gresu to tylko fugi silikowone.   a bez fug to sie nie da.     :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:  

Prosze o odp. 
Serdecznie dziekuje i pozdrawiam.   :Wink2:

----------


## invx

glazurnik dobrze mowi. Jesli chcesz jak najmniejsze fugi to wlasnie silikonowe do tego sie nadaja, gduyz sa najbardziej elastyczne. Bez fug, ise ukladac nie powinno. Fugi nie tylko pelnia role wizualna, ale przejmuja naprezenia z plytek.

----------


## Leszek67

Dodałbym do tego conajmniej 50% więcej kafelek niż wychodzi z obmiaru powierzchni. 

    sorki ale to chyba dla ślepego i jednorękiego  :Wink2: 


zwykla poziomice 
pozyczoną maszynke do cięcia kafelek (wygladala na taka najtansza  ) 
grzebien 
centymetr 
mieszadlo do kleju z wierkarka 
gumowa packe do kladzenia fugi (nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa) 
krzyzyki i kliny 
klafeki, klej do kafelek, fuge i wode 

    dodam jeszcze odrobinę umiejętności i w miarę proste ściany i podłoga a uda się na pewno


Leszek

----------


## siwy74

jak nigdy tego nie robiles to daj se siana szkoda materialu ,po roku odpadna i bedziesz musial kupic nowe i zatrudnic fachmana

----------


## invx

*@siwy74*  gratuluje konstruktywnej wypowiedzi   :Evil:   moze najlepiej z domu nei wychodzic bo Ci dachowka na leb spadnie ??

----------


## siwy74

czesc seven mysle ze sie nie obraziles ? sam jestem plytkarzem i wiem cos na ten temat . przelicz ile bys musial za glazurnika a ile kosztuje caly material   ...wybierz tansza opcje...

----------


## invx

a ja nie jestem, a plytki ukladalem gdzie sie tylko dalo. I wiem ze wcale nie jest to trudne. Troche dokladnosci i starannoasci + narzedzia i kazdemu wyjdzie.

----------


## siwy74

podziwiam utalentowanych ludzi. Sam zrobiles , podoba ci sie jest ok.       to co pisze na forum to jest wiedza z praktyki a nie z ksiazek czy z netu...  :Wink2:

----------


## invx

a ja to niby z kad pisze jak nie z praktyki   :Wink2:

----------


## Szadam

Słuchaj - siwy-  jak zaczynałem budowę to nie wiedziałem jak się robi to czy owo, nie znałem podstawowych pojęć, technologii itp. Nawet nie znałem wszystkich robót które później sam robiłem. Dla tych co potrafią coś zrobić, to nic trudnego. Płytek co prawda nie układałem, ale w kotłowni z całą pewnością spróbuję. I to nie tylko dla tego że będzie  taniej. My amatorzy przy naszych pracach wkładamy w nie serce. poświęcamy kilka razy więcej czasu niż profesjonaliści. Efekt jest najczęsciej bardzo dobry. 
Jak w zeszłym roku jak kończyłem układać kostkę brukową to taki jeden mówi no super może mi też ułożysz. A ja mu odpowiedziałem że z całą pewnością nie stać go na to.
Forum to kopalnia cennych uwag. To podpowiedź czego możemy spróbować.

----------


## siwy74

to z tym sercem to prawda , sam jak robie u siebie to mam taki zapal i nie czuje zmeczenia.. duzo rzeczy napewno zrobie sam , ale hydraulike zostawie dla fachowcow (co nie znaczy ze bym nie zrobil)  bo po ta sa

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> jak nigdy tego nie robiles to daj se siana szkoda materialu ,po roku odpadna i bedziesz musial kupic nowe i zatrudnic fachmana


Po co sobie będziesz sam "robił dziecko" odstąp tę robotę temu, co zrobił ich dziesięcioro - pewnie zrobi to lepiej od Ciebie bo ma większe doświadczenie w tej "robocie"  :wink: 

Układałem płytki u siebie w starym mieszkaniu i u rodziców w kuchni - jak do tej pory wszystkie się trzymają ściabny, fuga nie wypada a i wyglądają całkiem nieźle.

Teraz kupiliśmy kawalerkę do remontu, większość prac (panele w pokoju, płytki na podłodze w przedpokoju, płytki na ścianie czołowej w kuchni, do tego szpachlowanie i malowanie całego przybytku) będę robił sam. Potem dojdzie jeszcze opłytkowanie  :wink:  łazienki - ale na to potrzebuje więcej czasu bo mam "wizję" jak to powinno wyglądać a nie chcę robić na łapucapu.

Reasumując - jeśli ktoś ma trochę wolnego czasu to polecam taką robotę - znakomicie odstresowuje po ciężkim dniu w pracy.

----------


## mdzalewscy

też będe sam układał płytki na podłogówce i pojęcie mam "0", ale Polak wszystko potrafi i myślę iż trzeba przed położeniem płytek wygrzać podłogówkę.

----------


## seven

> jak nigdy tego nie robiles to daj se siana szkoda materialu ,po roku odpadna i bedziesz musial kupic nowe i zatrudnic fachmana


Nigdy tego nie robiłem ! ba, tylko raz widziałem jak się kładzie kafelki no i spróbowałem  :smile:  I moge napisać tyle, że to jest naprawde nie trudna robota, tylko trzeba ją porządnie rozplanować, poprzymierzać, pomierzyć, pomyśleć itp.
Jak na pierwszy raz to wyszło mi to bardzo dobrze  :smile:  Ci co widzieli to nie wierzą , że sam robiłem  :smile: 




> czesc seven mysle ze sie nie obraziles ? sam jestem plytkarzem i wiem cos na ten temat . przelicz ile bys musial za glazurnika a ile kosztuje caly material ...wybierz tansza opcje...


Nie obraziłem się. No właśnie myśle tu przyszłościowo o remoncie w domu, będzie czekała mnie wymiana kilkudziesięciu (jak nie więcej) m2. I właśnie po przeliczeniach robocizny i po obserwacji glazurnika w akcji doszedłem do wniosku, że nie jest to trudne i warto tego się nauczyć, tym bardziej, że mam trochę starych kafli i jest gdzie je kłaść.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## invx

1. gratuluje   :smile:  
2. nareszcie ktos cos sensownego napisal  :Wink2:

----------


## Waldon

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> szlifierka katowa , kielenka , grzebien , miszadlo do kleju , poziomica
> 
> dla podniesienia wygody i jakosci pracy -maszyna wodna  z ruchomym stolem , mieszadlo z prawdziwego zdarzenia , poziomica leserowa profesjonalna , 
> 
> zycze powodzenia , napewno Ci sie uda   
> jakiekolwiek pytania w trakcie -smialo 
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Jak byś napisał jako niezalogowany to od razu bym wiedział, że to ty 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pawelmg

Witam,

Probowalem ciac płytki "przecinarką do płytek ceramicznych" z tarcza diamentową. Przyznaje maszyna tnie choc dzwieki sa niesamowite  :smile: 

Jest problem maly. Jakosc krawędzi pozostawia bardzo duza do zyczenia, sa lekko poszarpane. Mozna by na to przymrozyc oko ale nie w sytlacji gdy czesc plytek ma byc pocieta w paski 3cm x 15cm i ma tworzyc swego rodzaju mozajke.

Poradzcie mi jak mozna ładnie i rowno wyciac te paski z płytek ceramicznych

pozdrawiam
Pawel

----------


## invx

to czy sie strzepia krawedzie zalezy w duzej mierze od plytek, i od maszyny do ciecia ...

Jak sie strzepia, probuj dosuwac plytke bardzo powoli, oczywiscie tniesz na mokro ?
a jak nie pomaga, to zostaje obciac plytke na wymiar 1 mm wiekszy niz trzeba i szlifowac ... (wiem nie brzmi zachecajaco, ale cuz zrobic   :Confused:  )

Albo jesli mamy iles tam plytek do pociecia na zgory wiadomu wymiar, to mozna je zaniesc do jakiegos kamieniarza, czy innego magika, co ma duze, profesionalne maszyny, wysokoobrotowe, bez bicia, i jest w stanie to pociac bez postrzepionych krawedzi   :Wink2:

----------


## pawelmg

obawiam sie ze takie ciecie nie jest tanie, widzialem w sieci ze ceny wahaja sie od 20 zł/mb

problem w tym ze moja laska zazyczyla sobie mozaike o powierzchni 15 plytek w momencie kiedy producent nie oferuje takowych

czym mozna to szlifowac? Papierem sciernym? Tarcza pokryta papierem sciernym? Czy moze cos innego?

----------


## invx

dobrze sie szlifuje taka nasadka na szlifierke katowa, z papierem sciernym. Jednak jesli plytka jest dluga to moze byc problem zeby to rowno zeszlifowac   :Roll:  Ratunkiem moga okazac sie dwa stalowe katowniki. Pomiedzy nie ustawiamy pltke, aby to co do zeszlifowania bylo powyzej.    :Wink2:  

mozna tez szlifierka tasmowa probowac.

----------


## pawelmg

O rany.. jeszcze raz
Dwa kontowniki i miedzy nie płytka?..

No wyciete maja miec 3x15cm

A ten papier to o jakiej grubosci??
Duzo tego sie zuzywa?

----------


## invx

sprawa z katownikami jest prosta   :Wink2:  
bierzesz dwa jakies w miare ladne, rowne, trzymajace wymiary stalowe katowniki. Pomiedzy nie wkladasz plytke, i sciskasz je, z plytka w srodku, np w imadle, albo dwoma sciskami. Warto podlozyc cos miedzy plytke a katownik (cieniutka sklejke, albo wykladzine PCV). 
Papier trzeba dobrac experymentalnie, zalezy to od twardosci plytki. Krazki te rzyczepia sie do nasadki na rzep - nie sa ona jakies straszliwie drogie, i zyzycie ich jest male.

Mozna udoskonalic jeszce ten przyrzad, rzeby paski idealnie mialy rowna szerokosc, i zeby za kazdym azem nie trzeba bylo na okno ustawiac plytki i jej sciskac.   :Wink2:  

Po dojsciu tarczy do katownika, tarcza oprze sie na nim, i jako ze stal jest twardsza, nie wyszlifuje dziury w krawedzi   :Wink2:

----------


## Piątka

:smile:  dzięki za wątek, też myśle o układaniu

----------


## naLeśnik

> dzięki za wątek, też myśle o układaniu


sama chcesz układać płytki??

----------


## Piątka

nno, tak, bo myślę, że mi sę uda  :Roll:  chociaż 2-3 pomieszczenia..
tylko nie wiem gdzie takie kursy  :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

na forum  :Wink2: 
i w internecie , mój mąż sam układał , pierwszy raz , ciął płytki na 45 stopni, fuga 1, nie było odpadów  :big grin:  
Narzędzia jak w postach na początku, czas, cierpliwość  :big grin:

----------


## granat110

A grzebień  jakie musi miec zęby???

----------


## JoShi

> A grzebień  jakie musi miec zęby???


W zależności od wielkości płytki  :smile:

----------


## granat110

Bardzo wyczerpująca odpowiedz,chodzi mi właśnie o wielkośc tych zębów? NIe wiem płytki 30x30, lub 40x40, 50x50.cm oczywiście.

----------


## tazz

ja dodam jeszcze ze jakosc kleju i jego ilosc jest wazna, bo jak wiadomo klej sie kurczy. W miejscach gdzie jest wiecej kleju moze plytke wciagnac- w czasie ukladania plytki tworza rowna powierzchnie, ale nastepnego dnia po wstepnym wyschnieciu kleju juz nie jest tak rowno...  :smile:  (niby paca zebata narzuca grubosc kleju ale wiadomo jakie mamy tynki)

dodam ze jakosc plytek ma tez znaczenie- niby wygladaja na rowne ale nie sa, dodam ze warto popytac o inna klase plytek- te o nizszej klasie z powodzeniem mozna polozyc w kotlowni czy w pom. gosp.-tylko trzeba przejrzec przed zakupem czy warto.

----------


## granat110

Ponawiam pytanie, jakiej wielkości mają byc te zęby w pacy do płytek wielkości np. 30x30 czy 40x40 lub 50x50.???

----------


## mikopiko

> Ponawiam pytanie, jakiej wielkości mają byc te zęby w pacy do płytek wielkości np. 30x30 czy 40x40 lub 50x50.???


Powiem tak my mamy płytki 50x50 mamy mieć parkiet 15mm więc tą wysokością byliśmy ograniczeni ale wylewka miała ponad rok (po bokach nie wytarta od chodzenia- wyższa, po środku lekko wytarta). Mąż w związku z tym używał różnych pac , z różnymi grzebieniami w zależności od tego jaka  ilość kleju miała iść (oczywiście  nie było tak , że jedna płytka  jedna paca a następna płytka większa paca - było to miejscowo) nie chcę okłamać, wprowadzić w błąd ale dokładne mogę podać jak wróci

----------


## Robinson74

> Przecież nie będę się uczył  ciąć na marmurach czy innych granitach.
> Nie będę także kładł tych płytek w kuchni czy łazience, tylko w garażu albo piwnicy. Nowych także nie będę kupował tylko wykorzystam te co mam.
> Chciałem tylko się dowiedzieć co jest dobre do cięcia płytek (glazury i terakoty)
> Za inne rady serdecznie dziękuję.


Fajny temat, bo ja też w przyszłym roku po raz pierwszy wezmę się za płytki. Na szczęście tylko w garażu (chyba gres techniczny) oraz w piwnicy użytkowej. A propos, jakiego rodzaju płytki radzicie do piwnicy? Też gres techniczny?

Znacie może jakąś stronę typu "zrób to sam" ze szczegółowo wyjaśnionym postępowaniem w przypadku samodzielnego układania płytek przez amatora?

----------

